# What Food Would You Eat If It Weren't For IBS?



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

Man, I'd eat about 5 Cadberry Creme Eggs. I love those things. Sometimes, I have good stomach days, and I can eat 'em . . .


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Italian food! It seems that no matter what I eat that is Italian-- especially at Olive Garden-- goes right through me. I would love a good serving of fettucine or ravioli and not have to dash to the bathroom afterwards, ugh.


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

I know the feeling. That stuff goes right through me. Whew. I'm pretty sure it's the tomatoes.


----------



## fishnets (Oct 3, 2003)

Refried beans


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Garlic Bread, pickled onions and fried onions slathered over a veggie burger or veggie hot dog.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Cheesy Garlic Bread. I haven't been able to eat it in over a year...that and ice cream. I work at a movie theater and we have a baskin robins...it suck so much...they have such good kinds! ARG!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Curry! Hot ones!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

pizza.....and lots of it!!


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

Mmmmmmmmm.Oh man, chicken pizza is one of my favorites too . . .


----------



## MeaganC (Jan 9, 2004)

If I could I would eat mint chocolate chip ice cream covered in hot fudge, whipped cream and TONS of those little rainbow sprinkles!!!! I haven't had that in over 2 years!!!!


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Popcorn.....popcorn....popcorn.....with a side of popcorn


----------



## tiara33 (Oct 8, 2003)

McDonald's.... OMG! I love that place, but if I eat there I have to not have anything planned for the rest of that day and the next.I tell everyone who suggests we go there that it goes through me like a rocket and that's the truth!


----------



## Jumpstart55 (Dec 7, 2003)

I would go on an eating spree. First, taco bell, then, pizza-hut, followed by a huge meal at olive garden, or outback. I ate at Red lobster the other night. I actually found something that didn't hurt me. It was rosemary chicken mmmm....


----------



## Etak (Jan 8, 2004)

Steak. Big, red, juicy steak. With Garlic Bread, and 4 cheese manicotti... yum.. oh and I'd drink red wine with it, and have triple chocolate cake for dessert. My mom bought me a big huge chocolate sheet cake for my birthday last year.. adn hardly anyone ate any of it. I ate a ton... that was the last time I have eaten chocolate cake, I felt the effects like.. for days.


----------



## MeaganC (Jan 9, 2004)

I have the BIGGEST draving for french toast!!! I don't remember the last time I had that!!! I would have it made with the thick bread and smothered in real maple syrup!!! Yum!!!!


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

anything with a real flavour rather than bland stuff all the time!


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

crem bre le (spellin?) Tatter tots, ice cream...and lots of it..all while wearin a corset!... I love corsets....If I could choose eatin any food or wearin corsets...id pick corsets! O and lots of mayonaise+panda+


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Pepperoni Pizza!! I eat it anyway, but I can't eat it around anyone I'm afraid to fart around... it gives me the WORST GAS!! Pain and flatulence both. But now that I'm pregnant I fart all the time...








fun side-effect. I deal with it though. I try to get all of it out while I'm alone or with my husband...


----------

